# Black Doe/Doeling Wanted



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm looking for a fullblood Black BOER Doe or doeling will accept red undertone, painted, or a traditional black and white. She must NOT have any capriole in her (i dont like the line, the goats are gorgeous yes but its too popular for me lol) I'm really anal about the whole capriole thing and will ask for Registery numbers of both parents before i consider buying any black doeling. I can wait until next year if you have a doeling that might turn out black from any of your herd's does I'm looking at all doelings. post away?


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

I may not be able to buy as soon as possible but if you have one that will be available next year or born already and will be available next year or something of that sort (or in december) please post thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd check with Krystal Clemmons: http://www.summitviewboers.com/Does_Intro.html She's selling out and has a lot of color.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Where are you located and how far are you willing to travel?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

What breed. My sister is selling a black Nigerian doeling ADGA registered and such pm me for more.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I'd check with Krystal Clemmons: http://www.summitviewboers.com/Does_Intro.html She's selling out and has a lot of color.


im in love with the does i see on her page already lol! thank you!  i will see if i can make payments on them. i just cant figure out where they are located at? because if they are on the east coast i wont be able to do that again since i just bought a buck from the east coast and he came back with a hurt leg. :/


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

chelsboers said:


> Where are you located and how far are you willing to travel?


well i was thinking i could have it transported but i had a bad run with transporting this last round. I'm in idaho and im not sure the furthest i can go is oregon or montana. If i have to travel far i'd have to wait ot buy a doe next year


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

goatygirl said:


> What breed. My sister is selling a black Nigerian doeling ADGA registered and such pm me for more.


OH my gosh! your breaking my heart! lol i would love ot buy a black nigerian doe but i am doing Boer goats. Thanks though.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I'd check with Krystal Clemmons: http://www.summitviewboers.com/Does_Intro.html She's selling out and has a lot of color.


 but the sad par tabout those does is that most that they have for sale are capriole genes. :/


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm curious, why exactly don't you like the capriole line? You just think they're too popular?


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I'm curious, why exactly don't you like the capriole line? You just think they're too popular?


just because i see alot of it and i like stuff that is unique. and Capriole is a big line that almost everyone has but not everyone has his lines in their goats. Dont get me wrong capriole is a beautiful buck and i have seen gorgeous thick bucks from his line. but meh. Do correct me if i'm wont on Capriole being a buck and its actually a ranch instead. I just thought of that *facepalm* so i think i just said i dont like a ranch that i dont even know lol everyone from where i am that ahs goats has capriole in their herds bloodline.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Makes sense. I get the unique aspect of it, it's fun to have something different


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Makes sense. I get the unique aspect of it, it's fun to have something different


yeah  lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I realize you are looking for an FB buck but sometime next week or so %Nanette is due. Last year she gave 3 beautiful 75% bucklings. One red, one black & the other a trad with nice brown cape.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Capriole is a herd name... not a specific goat. I have 3 Capriole does and 2 of them are our best shows does this year. 

Krystal is in the Yakima area. I know you live in OR or ID right? Not sure how much of a drive it would be to her place.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Capriole is a herd name... not a specific goat. I have 3 Capriole does and 2 of them are our best shows does this year.
> 
> Krystal is in the Yakima area. I know you live in OR or ID right? Not sure how much of a drive it would be to her place.


I guess im just scared of how much weight they put on i mean i guess its not so bad. Especially since the linage throws goregous full kids. you know. Ill look into but im kinda just wanting to raise non capriole lineage.  since im not looking to show lol yet. I live in idaho but i can travel to yakima its not too far i actually just went past there last month to get a sphynx cat


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

nancy d said:


> I realize you are looking for an FB buck but sometime next week or so %Nanette is due. Last year she gave 3 beautiful 75% bucklings. One red, one black & the other a trad with nice brown cape.


no im looking for a doe i already have a black buck.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the weight. Capriole goats get thin just like any other goat and they gain weight just like any other goat. Genetics do play a role in fat/muscle, but it depends on the parentage and what you feed more than the whole line. I have one Capriole doe (my avatar pic) who is a little beefcake. She's extremely well muscled and doesn't have much fat. Then I have another Capriole doe who is longer, taller and harder to put weight on. The other is a 3 y/o doe who is really hard to get weight on. I've only had her for a couple weeks though.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I wouldn't worry about the weight. Capriole goats get thin just like any other goat and they gain weight just like any other goat. Genetics do play a role in fat/muscle, but it depends on the parentage and what you feed more than the whole line. I have one Capriole doe (my avatar pic) who is a little beefcake. She's extremely well muscled and doesn't have much fat. Then I have another Capriole doe who is longer, taller and harder to put weight on. The other is a 3 y/o doe who is really hard to get weight on. I've only had her for a couple weeks though.


oh okay  well then wont worry about it  eh i guess a black capriole doeling is better than nothing it might be rare to come by an actual no capriole doeling lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

These are my 3 Capriole does.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I like them but I like the one in your Avatar better she looks fuller but I'm not a meat specialist.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The 2nd doe pictured is the same doe as in my avatar.  Just a different angle! She's 7 months old.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, what gorgeous does. Talk about being built like a brick ...uh....outhouse!


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Krystal at Summitview Boers, near Yakima, has a black doe and some black paint does.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

luvmywaggintails said:


> Krystal at Summitview Boers, near Yakima, has a black doe and some black paint does.


yeah i looked at them and they have capriole in them. i might contact them later in the year but i dont know. id like to get a black boer bottle baby. Id take one of those even if they had Capriole in them. im on the fence about capriole but then again as i mentioned before its a bit hard to get away from capriole genes unless you get a goat that is on the east side of USA which even still then you have a good chance of getting capriole genes. :/ so im getting close to thinking if its a black goat why not just go for it no matter the genes. .... im just i like the one that they have the fire n ice doeling but they arent giving a Register number for her so i can look at her pedigree. Ill go head and contact Summitview im sure theres no harm in it maybe shes got one that doesnt have capriole or has very little im okay with just very little capriole but if theres like so much capriole the goats made of it i wont even touch it.


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Summitview Boers has a nice black doe E&B Lucky B Velvet that doesn't look to have any Capriole...came out of Texas. But whatever you decide to do you will find the black doe you are looking for...there are plenty of them out there. It's best to take your time and get the one you really want.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

luvmywaggintails said:


> Summitview Boers has a nice black doe E&B Lucky B Velvet that doesn't look to have any Capriole...came out of Texas. But whatever you decide to do you will find the black doe you are looking for...there are plenty of them out there. It's best to take your time and get the one you really want.


oh! ill go ahead and ask her about her ^_^ I sent an email to her last night so she got back to me


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a 100% black doe I may be willing to part with next year if you are still looking then. I just got her a few months ago with her buckling and would like to get one kidding out of her with my buck. I know that puts it off a while but if you aren't in a hurry and you are still looking then, just keep it in mind. 
http://bluegranitefarm.weebly.com/our-does.html 
Magic's buckling has turned out very nice and you can see him on the kid page though he was only a cpl months in those pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/cbga-boer-nanza-production-sale-170201/#post1754861


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I like her.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi everyone I just wanted to let you know I'm getting two FBI traditional black head does from a breeder so no one needs to post any more does here: )


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Aw, I just saw this thread...I have a three year old fullblood jet black doe I'm thinking of selling. NO Capriole. Let me know if you change your mind


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Aw, I just saw this thread...I have a three year old fullblood jet black doe I'm thinking of selling. NO Capriole. Let me know if you change your mind


Agh. Now I wish I would have waited lol I go to pick up ty he two black headed does I bought tomorrow lol


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

A third never hurts right?  She's a lovely doe, just not quite what I want for my herd - aiming more towards commercial. I can send you her pedigree if it would help convince you


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> A third never hurts right?  She's a lovely doe, just not quite what I want for my herd - aiming more towards commercial. I can send you her pedigree if it would help convince you


Aww I wish lol but my parents will only let me have two and that's one of these two does plus my black Buck.: ( lol I hope she finds a home tho


----------

